

Sony to purchase Microsoft xbox franchise - shayannafisi
https://newswatch33.com/technology/sony-to-purchase-microsoft-xbox-franchise/

======
ubertaco
Similarly-credible headlines:

"Microsoft shuts down Windows division, begins selling copies of OSX instead."

"USA secedes from Canada."

"Earth decides, 'eh, gravity sucks', ceases its gravitational pull."

~~~
dottrap
Microsoft selling off the Xbox division is at least plausible. Microsoft share
holders have been unhappy for many years and keep pushing for this. It is well
known that Xbox has been a big net loss for Microsoft's balance sheet.

There are many references you kind find on the internet as to how much Xbox is
losing, such as

Microsoft Loses $2 Billion Per Year On Xbox, Analyst Says

[http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/7.833461-Microso...](http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/7.833461-Microsoft-
Loses-2-Billion-Per-Year-On-Xbox-Analyst-Says)

and

Xbox 360 and PS3 losses total $8 billion, ex-Sony employee paints grim future

[http://www.vg247.com/2013/01/07/xbox-360-and-ps3-losses-
tota...](http://www.vg247.com/2013/01/07/xbox-360-and-ps3-losses-
total-8-billion-ex-sony-employee-paints-grim-future/)

And these numbers usually don't account for the cost of R&D, nor the big write
offs like the Red Ring of Death.

Sony buying Xbox would make some sense. One interesting analysis I read (can't
remember the link) suggested Microsoft can get out since it still makes tons
of money on Windows+Office. But Sony is in trouble because all their divisions
are losing money and right now the PlayStation division is the least worst.
Since Sony has nothing, doubling down on their best product would be a
sensible choice.

